# Bergwerk Faunus LSD Hinterbau



## Albert_T (18. März 2012)

Hallo aus Kroatien! Ich hoffe dass mein Deutsch gut genug ist dass ihr mich verstehen.

Ich habe einen benutzten Faunus LSD rahmen gekauft, und ich habe eine Frage ueber den Hinterbau (siehe Bild im Anhaenge):

Ist das ein gueltiger Weg um den Daempfer und Verbindung-link einzustellen?

Ich moechte nicht den Fahrrad mit meinen 100 Kilos fahren biss ich Sicher bin... 

Vielen Dank fuer ihre Antworte!


----------



## bergwerk81 (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

dein Deutsch ist perfekt 

Ich bin kein Experte, kann aber versuchen ein paar Ideen zu geben (alles ohne Vorbehalt):

Der Dämpfer ist falsch herum montiert. Das Dünne muss nach unten ;-)
Dann hast Du auch mehr Platz zwischen Sattelstrebe und Dämpfer.
Der "Knochen" (das Stück was den Dämpfer verlängert um in den Rahmen zu passen) sieht mir sehr abenteuerlich aus. Kenne es so nicht. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht original!?
Was steht auf dem Dämpfer für eine genaue Bezeichnung?

Erkundige dich wie lange Dämpfer und diese Verlängerung sein sollen um sicherzugehen, dass du da die Geometrie einhälst.

Viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen. Meiner ist leider noch nicht fertig aufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albert_T (13. Juni 2012)

Danke fuer den Antwort, und entschuldigung fuer so lange zeit dass ich antworte zurueck! 

Der Knochen war falsch umgekehrt... Wie erzaehle ich es im Deutsch? Die Seite dass wir am Photo sehen sollte den Rad anschauen.

Ich denke dass dieses Rahmen etwa alt ist und der Daempfer (SSD 210L) ist nicht Original fuer Faunus LSD. Die Loecher am Enden des Daempfers sind verschiedener groesse, und es kann nur so montiert sein.

Aber im jeden fall, das Bike lauft sehr gut, ein Ersatz fuer mein altes Hardtail-Rahmen, ich habe viele Trails gefahren ohne probleme, schneller und weniger anstrengend fuer die Knien.


----------

